# Meet-up for RV or van long term travelers



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

An RV friend and I have recently been enjoying the luxury of camping near somebody else who rides a mountain bike. So we have been wondering if there was a way of doing this more often, with new biking acquaintances.

The demographics of retirees and RVers is against us! But perhaps a venue like this would help. We are not beginners, nor are we extreme athletes.

We are in Del Norte, CO right now, and soon headed to Pagosa, Durango, Phil's World, Dolores, and then over to Fruita/Moab. Obviously we will drop some altitude a little with each move. By mid-winter, we will be in AZ.

We aren't interested in what kind of rig you have. Just as long as you can camp a few miles away. We disperse camp, ourselves.

Or if you know of some other venue for bumping into long term travelers who mountain bike, let's hear your ideas.


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey, I am that RV friend! And how fortunate it was to have crossed paths with you this summer, kaBLOOnie! I think it's pretty special to have the opportunity to share some good rides and good times with a fellow biker and traveler. Having been all over the country the last couple of years, 'living the dream' (and loving it), I've learned that it's one thing to get in on an occasional group ride or make a new friend at a trailhead and share a single ride (it's definitely cool), but it's a whole 'nother level of fun to migrate and wander from one biking area to the next with some other folks for a change. Kinda tribal in a way I guess. 

So I'd encourage anyone who thinks this is an interesting idea, to drop a comment here. Some of my best and most memorable times in this life have been on a bike ride with friends, both old and new! It would be awesome to have You come join us and create some 'Best Times' together!


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

post over on rv.net/forums and rvforums.net.

I think you will be surprised. Not all of us are decrepit old geezers that can barely climb out of our RVs.


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

Dave54, I went to several RV forums, and failed to find anything like "RVs and Outdoor Recreation", with a thread about mountain bikes. Maybe I need to just keep looking harder. 

So far I have looked at rv.net, IRV2, and escapees.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Check this out if you are in the vicinity of the 4 Corners, 3rd weekend in October... great time to ride in the Zuni Mts.

Annual Party - Gallup Trails

Zuni Mountains 100 - New Mexico Endurance Series

Single Speed New Mexico- 1st annual!

Lots of great folks, be great to meet some more!


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

They have a marvelous trail system at McGaffey. It may be overlooked by some people.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Look on Facebook or the Class B forums.... Gobs of active #vanlifers who bike, kayak etc......


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

Thank you so much formica! Will do. I've met some folks on my Instagram too.


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

That looks like a great time to be had there in the Zuni Mts. bsieb! Definitely gotta check that area out sometime


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Attend mountain bike festivals, arrive early, stay late, you'll meet plenty of like minded folks.

We're a long way from retiring, but it'd be fun to meet folks who are parked near good riding, just need a way to find you


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

Nurse Ben, I wasn't aware of "mountain bike festivals" other than races. There are such things?

But I have volunteered at races and experienced a little bit of getting-to-know people. But the volunteers are locals, and the racers are young people who need to take down camp immediately after the race, and rush back to their job in the Metropolis.

I was hoping to bump into long term travelers who mountain bike, so we can contribute to each other's lifestyle over the winter.


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

Yeah kaBLOOnie, I think Nurse Ben is referring to events like "Dirt Fest" held at the Allegrippis Trails in PA each year. It's not a race, more just a get together to support the trails, try out new bikes, and hangout with old friends and make new ones. I've volunteered there because that's been my homebase for many years.

I never met any "full-time nomadic bikers" like us there, though. Not saying we couldn't, but the closest I came were the guys driving the vans and working for Salsa, Pivot, etc. I remember kidding with my friend Sam, who was doing that for Rocky Mountain Bikes, which of us had it better. Him because he got payed to travel to all the good areas and bike, or me cause I had the freedom to choose when, where and how long I did it. Pretty good gig for a young guy like Sam, but I'm glad to be able to afford the freedom. 

What we're talking about here is definitely a niche of a niche of a niche. Of course there are "digital nomads", people who work remotely and are long term travelers, who may have figured out that biking is a great addition to that lifestyle. They might be down for a chance to travel "loosely" together and reap the benefits of being associated with some experienced, capable friends. And have the opportunity to share their unique talents and gifts.


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

Yes, Jack Pine, we are hindered by being a "niche of a niche of a niche". That's why my original post said that we shouldn't care what kind of rig a fellow traveler/mountain biker has. Let them worry about their box-on-wheels, as well as what kind of camping they will do.

As long as they are camped close enough to ride together, what else matters?


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

kaBLOOnie, exactly. And why I was expanding it to younger people who are working remotely or seasonally and have the freedom of movement and location.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Three MTB fests come to mind.

Kettle Crest Fest - 1 day trail work, 3 days of rides with a campout (NE Washington)
Lost Trail Bike Fest 2 days of shuttled backcountry rides with a dinner; fundraiser for Search and Rescue (Montana)
Purcell MTB Fest - new this year, campout and two days of shuttle backcoutnry rides with dinners and breakfasts. N Idaho.

No races, just people and bikes. At the Lost Trail Fest, there was every kind of rig imaginable from Class Bs, adventure rigs, backpacker trailers...everything but a bus. 

We are looking for more of these.


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

*Me Too!!*

Hey guys, great, timely post! I just started my 2nd year of retirement (wow, I am MADE for this!), my wife hasn't retired (boo, and a little yay!), and I'm itching to get on the road.

Last year my excursions, which were usually 2-3 weeks long, visited the eastern side of the continent Nfld to NC to Fla. (I'm in North Bay, Ontario).

This fall I'm going west! I'm starting in Columbia SC (family) at the end of October. I'll head west, looking for rides, hikes, sights, and good suds. Pisgah is my probable first stop, depending on weather.

I travel and camp out of my SUV which I've set up to stay in if needed or I use a tent for longer stays.

I've ridden a bit of Moab and Fruita a few years ago but that was summer, and hot. I'm really looking forward to the desert riding again and places like Sedona and St. George that I've read so much about. (This'll definitely be more than a 2 week trip, I think I'll fly the wife out for a week to keep in touch)

Hope we can connect, I too, like to primitive camp where I can. Riding and hiking, and the suds after.....yippee!


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

Can2pir!! Most excellent!! Just everything, from your embracing of retirement, your desire to explore, rollin' simple and lite (primitive camping w/ SUV), and combining with a mountain bike. Sweeet!

I was at a local brewery early this year in the Pisgah area when a Canadian rider turned me on to the Squirrel Gap Trail. I remember that as a great ride. I really like DuPont State Forest too.

The West is amazing. I've been in Colorado all summer, staying for a couple of weeks in one incredible area after the other. Right now I'm outside Durango on the San Juan N.F. with my "radar" pinging strong for Phil's World. Oh yeah!

kaBLOOnie and me are rollin' separate right now but will reconnect in Fruita or Moab in early October. From there we'll follow the season towards St.George and Arizona.

Definitely connect up with us! PM me anytime and I'm sure kaBLOOnie will chime in here at some point.


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

can2pir, your response made my day! I hope there are many more such responses.

I have practiced clicking on the poster's name. This forum makes it easy to email them or private-message them.

Jack Pine and I are not locked into a rigid schedule. We welcome the input of people who join in. For instance, you were interested in Sedona. I have never gone to Sedona, perhaps because I feared it was an over-crowded tourist trap. But that might be too pessimistic. With the right timing, one can nibble on the fringes of over-crowded places, and still have a good time.

You might be doing us a real favor if you join in and influence us in that direction.

You said you will leave South Carolina at the end of October. Most people would consider Moab and Fruita at the end of the season then. November is the month of glory for St. George, Hurricane, Virgin, Gooseberry Mesa.

I'm sure your SUV/tent will serve you well in coolish -- but not cold -- autumn weather in Utah.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Nurse Ben said:


> Attend mountain bike festivals, arrive early, stay late, you'll meet plenty of like minded folks.
> 
> We're a long way from retiring, but it'd be fun to meet folks who are parked near good riding, just need a way to find you


This

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I live at the base of Gooseberry Mesa near St. George Utah. I have power and water hookups but no sewer. Any of you are welcome to park at my place. Cover my costs and we're golden. I'm not 50+ but I am retired, does that count? Let's ride!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Silentfoe said:


> I live at the base of Gooseberry Mesa near St. George Utah. I have power and water hookups but no sewer. Any of you are welcome to park at my place. Cover my costs and we're golden. I'm not 50+ but I am retired, does that count? Let's ride!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Woohoo!!! Sounds great!
As the season winds down here, I start to get the 'heebeegeebees' thinking about the weather changes.

Don't get me wrong, when the snow is here, -10C is wonderful to play in, snow shoe, Fat Bike, XC ski, okay DH ski, but not so much here. It's the 2-3 months on 'tween weather that kills me! Freezing rain, snow, melt, ..... ahhhhhh! I can't think of it!

Looking forward to riding your trails! Thanks for the offer!


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Silentfoe said:


> I live at the base of Gooseberry Mesa near St. George Utah. I have power and water hookups but no sewer. Any of you are welcome to park at my place. Cover my costs and we're golden. I'm not 50+ but I am retired, does that count? Let's ride!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I will be back out on the Mesa this thanks giving week hope to finally ride with ya finally. Not sure if any others are going to make the trip but I need it. I have a week in October that is undecided on the location but I'm working on it.

I know you know this camp spot.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

*Riding near Montrose/Ridgway CO next week 10--15 Oct 2017*

Jack Pine and I will be teaming up (dispersed camping and mountain biking) near Montrose and Ridgway, CO next week, 10-15 October. We welcome others to show up and ride with us. Doesn't matter where you camp.

Perhaps you can help us head to your favorite spot after we have "harvested" this area. Click on our names on the posts and leave a private message, or better yet, use email.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Heading up to mt Thomas just east of hemet lake in the morning. Going to ride Ramona trail. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

And we're off... Jack Pine and I have joined up for the first annual mountain bike/RV camping journey through Utah and Arizona in fall and winter. Actually we are still in western Colorado, slipping downriver towards Fruita.

Here is where we are camped tonight, near Montrose.


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

Continuing on... on our autumn/winter quest of Utah and Arizona. Today Jack Pine and I rode the RAT trail system around Ridgway, CO. We were very impressed by the layout of the trails, their flowiness, and the hardpack dirt texture of the trail.









After the ride, we had a great cup of coffee and muffin at a Ridgway coffee shop.









Ridgway now has a bicycle shop, the Ridgway Wrench. We stopped there and had a nice discussion with the owner. With the RAT serving as his anchor, his store should be a success.

Next up is the trail system closer to Montrose.


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

Good stuff kaBLOOnie! It was pretty cool the way we converged from two different directions on Tuesday for our meetup at that dispersed camp you knew of up on the mesa. I really enjoyed exploring out across the Uncompahgre Plateau yesterday on the dirt roads with you! And now today....wow yeah I love this life of traveling with the seasons, riding my bike in diverse and interesting areas, and sharing it with fun friends!


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

We're slowly making progress to warmer climates on this year's mountain bike and RV camping tour of Utah and Arizona. It will take all winter.

Today we lost some altitude to Montrose, CO, where we did the Buzzard Gulch trails. And we had our first female team member. She had plenty of energy today. Of course it didn't hurt that she is gorgeous. (I may be a little biassed.)


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Although weather hasn't totally hit ugly here in Northern Ontario, I am really looking forward to catching up with you guys. I'm heading south to Columbia S.C. for the last weekend of October, probably hit Brevard for a ride in Pisgah Monday, 30th, then high tail it across to Utah/Arizona. I might do a day or two in Bentonville (??) it's sort of on the way and seems to be a 'destination'. I'm really looking forward to the nomadic life with some delicious desert riding!


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

Can2pir said:


> Although weather hasn't totally hit ugly here in Northern Ontario, I am really looking forward to catching up with you guys. I'm heading south to Columbia S.C. for the last weekend of October, probably hit Brevard for a ride in Pisgah Monday, 30th, then high tail it across to Utah/Arizona. I might do a day or two in Bentonville (??) it's sort of on the way and seems to be a 'destination'. I'm really looking forward to the nomadic life with some delicious desert riding!


We are looking forward to you joining us Can2pir! My nomadic wandering, combined with biking and sharing with interesting people along the way, has been very good for me. I hope (and believe) it can bring you some of the same joys and rewards!


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

Update on the first annual RV camping and mountain bike tour of Utah and Arizona: it's about time that we got out of Colorado and into Utah, isn't it? Does Fruita count? That was hit today.

















I liked the non-technical first half. Jack Pine liked the technical second half, best. Perfect weather and free camping.

New participants are welcome of course.


----------



## slacker607 (May 25, 2005)

If you find some clustering of riders send me a PM. I'm full time and relocate every 3-6 months. I am just finishing up a summer in Ohio riding Mohican and will be heading out to Black Canyon AZ for riding this winter.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Whoa! I camped in that very spot three weeks ago after riding the Gem trails. A five gallon jug of water broke in the back of the 4 wheel pop top driving up to the mesa and I had stuff everywhere drying. I loved the practice loop. The rest of the riding up there was a bit challenging for a 70 year old guy but I loved it. No crashes! What a great place to camp and I could phone my wife from camp and assure her I was still alive. All while she supervised the harvest of my nut crop. Disappointing, only 3 tons this year.


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

There are times when it gets discouraging to recreate in an over-crowded state like Colorado, or at a name-brand destination like Fruita or Moab.

The good news is that there is a world of difference between being a full time nomad versus a weekend warrior. We were enjoying uncrowded dispersed camping and trails at Fruita 18 Road, thanks to arriving on a Sunday.

We rode up the backside of Book Cliffs today, which is far from the masses. Not quite a thousand feet of steep but smooth climbing on a multi-use trail. The haziness didn't make for great long-distance photographs on top of Book Cliffs, but we all enjoyed getting up there.









With the weekenders coming tomorrow we will see refuge in unpopular areas, as we actually cross into Utah and angle down towards Moab.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

kaBLOOnie said:


> There are times when it gets discouraging to recreate in an over-crowded state like Colorado, or at a name-brand destination like Fruita or Moab.
> 
> The good news is that there is a world of difference between being a full time nomad versus a weekend warrior. We were enjoying uncrowded dispersed camping and trails at Fruita 18 Road, thanks to arriving on a Sunday.
> 
> ...


This is definitely not the time of year to be anywhere near Moab If you don't want crowds.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

Would our good luck with avoiding crowds survive the Utah state school holiday that was this Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday? We were in the Fruita area, after all.

Believe it or not, it did hold. We start rides as early in the morning as we can stand. (That is particularly easy on the days I bring my dog, since dogs are crepuscular animals who love chilly weather.) Most tourists/vacationer/weekend warriers don't like early hours, and most women don't like chilly mornings.

Once again it was working, when we chanced upon a mountain bike celebrity, R U Nuts Adventures, with a blog of that name. We knew he was in the area. We stopped and chatted with him for an hour, because he was so fun.

But by then, the hordes were up and about. I almost collided with one woman.

We will keep dancing around the edges of the hordes. Hopefully, arriving at Moab tomorrow (Monday) will work out.


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

That was some good ridin' at the Kokopelli Trail System kaBLOOnie, and of course the beautiful setting above the Colorado River! Sweet! The parking lots were pretty full when we left, that's for sure.

To me though the highlight of the weekend came after we left town and within just five miles found that free camp spot on the BLM. Quiet, level, with a panoramic view of the area and large enough to accommodate our guest and new friend.

What interesting stories from Craig, Mr. R U Nuts himself, with his nine years on the road, and you with your amazing twenty years of Independence and travels were shared Saturday night! I fairly struggled to keep up with my paltry three years of nomadic wandering tales

Lookin' forward to any of you folks reading this to hit us up and join in along the way!


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

Jack Pine, My filing system lost your contact info. I am here in Moab and plan on staying at that spot I told you about. Prolly no internet where you are. Wanted to alert you to 2 50 plus riders joining you at that spot tonight.


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

Moab, UT. The BLM imposes more restrictions against camping every year. But they haven't succeeded at ruining it yet. Our first camping location was overcrowded. Hunger is indeed the best sauce! So we went off on a purposeful -- rather than merely recreational -- mountain bike ride, and found a quality campsite. This is an aspect of mountain biking that is easy to overlook.

On our second ride, we sucked down some great red rock scenery.









I guess I'm just not a visually-cued tourist, because it is the freakish coldness of that canyon in early morning, that really made an impression on me. There is enough water in the canyon bottom to support yellow cottonwoods and a finely textured grass that loads up with dew or frozen dew when it just seems too warm to do so.

My cycling compadre was in the landscaping business during his working years. He likes miniaturized Japanese gardens, and found some dwarfish plants in "plant islands" that reminded him of that.









For my part I go for miniaturized versions of the rock towers, alcoves, and arches that put Moab on the tourist loop. Unfortunately my dog is camera shy, and wouldn't pose for us.









Today's ride, in perfect weather, also showed that one can escape the hordes_ even _in Moab. We didn't see a single rider or moto on the entire ride, except at the end.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

As I sit at the little creek trail head resting after a morning of riding Dead ringer,more cowbell, Jem, crypto and another I can't remember I'm happy. Keep a eye out for a tan Sportsmobile with scale the earth on the door. Oh ya Sodog had fun 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

gooseberry1 said:


> As I sit at the little creek trail head resting after a morning of riding Dead ringer,more cowbell, Jem, crypto and another I can't remember I'm happy. Keep a eye out for a tan Sportsmobile with scale the earth on the door. Oh ya Sodog had fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! Wish I'd stopped and said hi! That was my dozer orange jeep you were parked near. I had a couple clients out there today.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Silentfoe said:


> Hey! Wish I'd stopped and said hi! That was my dozer orange jeep you were parked near. I had a couple clients out there today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice jeep. Just did a easy ride out to the rim to what was burning. Sodog has 18 miles today and finally took the ball in the van.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

gooseberry1 said:


> Nice jeep. Just did a easy ride out to the rim to what was burning. Sodog has 18 miles today and finally took the ball in the van.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you see what was burning? I started to smell it around 1pm.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Silentfoe said:


> Did you see what was burning? I started to smell it around 1pm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No it's further south then I could see from the point. From what have looked up it's two fires south of St George but not in the park.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

gooseberry1 said:


> As I sit at the little creek trail head resting after a morning of riding Dead ringer,more cowbell, Jem, crypto and another I can't remember I'm happy. Keep a eye out for a tan Sportsmobile with scale the earth on the door. Oh ya Sodog had fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like a good morning ride and with a fine lookin dog to boot, gooseberry1. Makes me happy every time! We'll be watchin for that Sportsmobile and we'd love to connect up with you when we're in the same area as you. You think you'll be around the Hurricane Area in early November?


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Jack Pine said:


> Nothing like a good morning ride and with a fine lookin dog to boot, gooseberry1. Makes me happy every time! We'll be watchin for that Sportsmobile and we'd love to connect up with you when we're in the same area as you. You think you'll be around the Hurricane Area in early November?


Will be on the Mesa thanksgiving week if all goes as planed.









And it only takes 18 miles to get her not to ball crazy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

gooseberry1 said:


> Will be on the Mesa thanksgiving week if all goes as planed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She can rest easy now, her work is done. Her human has been exercised quite well.?


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Jack Pine said:


> She can rest easy now, her work is done. Her human has been exercised quite well.


She was fun to watch when we went into the slick rock sections of the trail. Some she could navigate while leading but when it went full nav by cairns she would let me lead then take the lead back when the trail was clear. Good trail dog accept the barking when we restart and yes it's loud.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

Good stuff man. Dogs are such a wonderful addition to a ride. We left Coffee Girl at camp yesterday, so today she was so wound up she was playfully nipping at kaBLOOnie as we set off, as if to say, "don't let me behind again!"


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Jack Pine said:


> Good stuff man. Dogs are such a wonderful addition to a ride. We left Coffee Girl at camp yesterday, so today she was so wound up she was playfully nipping at kaBLOOnie as we set off, as if to say, "don't let me behind again!"


Yes they are as travel companion and riding buddy. Tomorrow I get to check on the memorial for Gooseberry dog out on Gooseberry. She was my SAR k9 for OES and Yosemite for 12 years and a great trail dog









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

gooseberry1 said:


> Yes they are as travel companion and riding buddy. Tomorrow I get to check on the memorial for Gooseberry dog out on Gooseberry. She was my SAR k9 for OES and Yosemite for 12 years and a great trail dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most excellent! I'd like to see that memorial too!


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm definitely not over 50, but think this is a cool thread. It gets me excited for retirement of some sort. 

I'll probably be in Hurricane and Sedona in early November as well.


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

6foot4 said:


> I'm definitely not over 50, but think this is a cool thread. It gets me excited for retirement of some sort.
> 
> I'll probably be in Hurricane and Sedona in early November as well.


Thanks for the kind words 6foot4! All the best in your quest for Independence. For me, that quest involved a strong desire for a change of life and the will to make it happen. It was hard work and therefore the rewards were good.

Send me an email or message when our paths cross and we'll share a ride and camp if you'd like!


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Jack Pine said:


> Thanks for the kind words 6foot4! All the best in your quest for Independence. For me, that quest involved a strong desire for a change of life and the will to make it happen. It was hard work and therefore the rewards were good.
> 
> Send me an email or message when our paths cross and we'll share a ride and camp if you'd like!


Will do, try to update when you are going to be in Hurricane or Sedona.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Jack Pine said:


> Most excellent! I'd like to see that memorial too!












Was able to drop off a biscuit for the Goose. Sodog is a great trail dog but not as solid as Goose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

This thread has anticipated, hoped, and planned for so much. Today, we finally delivered. Although R U Nuts Adventures was out of commission temporarily, his friend and fellow van camper joined us for a ride in the Moab area.

Steve was a great guy. He led us on a route that offered all kinds of technical challenges and superb scenery. We got a great view of the "Monitor and Merrimack", from the perfect angle. Jack Pine and I had ridden the other side of it, a couple days ago.









What was special about today was that we had a chance to practice accommodating and compromising with a new meet-up. It takes practice to get good at this. Jack Pine is used to this with his mountain bike gang back home. But I only know about it from the perspective of road bike clubs.

When a club-riding bicyclist "hits the road" as a full-time RVer, their social network of fellow bicyclists is left behind. This is a real challenge for people who like to ride with other people. RV groups don't help you find mountain bikers. Chance one-day encounters with local riders only help a little bit. So how do you find a long term "club" of riders, fellow campers, and conversationalists to share the good times with?

That was the motive for this thread. At any rate, we are starting to put some points on the board. We aren't just hot air anymore!


----------



## Onestep4me (Aug 12, 2013)

kaBLOOnie said:


> And we had our first female team member. She had plenty of energy today. Of course it didn't hurt that she is gorgeous. (I may be a little biassed.)
> 
> View attachment 1162233


Coffee girl!!


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

Here in Moab it was yet another day of first class weather, first class trails, and first class scenery. It's easy to understand why people come from all over to enjoy this extraordinary area. This place continues to deliver the goods for us.








We hopped on the Klonzo system this morning and as we cranked and climbed through the crisp cool air, the smiles quickly followed. Today was a day to take our time, enjoy the peace and quiet and really be observant of this unique land. Even though it's getting late in the season, we were lucky enough to be treated to some plants in bloom! 








Being relaxed and 'in the moment' helped us enjoy what nature had to offer, it also helped us to engage with an environmental scientist we happened upon. She had a wealth of information for us about the cryptobiotic soils we had been curious about. It's all the amazing people I get to meet is why I love being a nomad!


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

An update on my migration: 
After tailgating too hard for too long I finally got out of Columbia, SC. Stopped and rode in DuPont near Brevard on one of my favorite flow trails: Ridgeline. I was too anxious to get on the road (and my liver didn’t need more exercise!) so I didn’t drop into the Pisgah tavern or Oscar blues 😢
I’m currently pooped and going to get some rest between Nashville and Memphis. I might take a bit of tomorrow to see some sights in Memphis but my aversion to big cities might over rule that.
I’m heading to Bentonville to sample some of those trails so if anyone reading this has suggestions or the time for a ride, chirp in! 

I’m certainly anxious to get to Utah, maybe by the weekend? I’ll message as I get closer to hook up. 
Safe trails all.


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

Can2pir said:


> An update on my migration:
> After tailgating too hard for too long I finally got out of Columbia, SC. Stopped and rode in DuPont near Brevard on one of my favorite flow trails: Ridgeline. I was too anxious to get on the road (and my liver didn't need more exercise!) so I didn't drop into the Pisgah tavern or Oscar blues 
> I'm currently pooped and going to get some rest between Nashville and Memphis. I might take a bit of tomorrow to see some sights in Memphis but my aversion to big cities might over rule that.
> I'm heading to Bentonville to sample some of those trails so if anyone reading this has suggestions or the time for a ride, chirp in!
> ...


Wooohooo! Can2pir is on the move! Ridgeline at DuPont is one of my favorites too. I was there in April on my westward migration this year. Spent a month in Awesome Arkansas .There's tons of great trails along the Razorback Greenway which runs by Bentonville. I stayed at the north end of it at Bella Vista. There's a campground at the Blowing Springs trailhead. I rode Blowing Springs, The Back 40, and many more. Smugglers Run is right on the east side of Lake Bella Vista too. It's a short one but has some cool rock features.

Can2pir, have a safe and fun journey coming across and lookin forward to hearing from you when you get nearby!


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Kabloonie and Jack Pine- have you guys seen the Singletrack Sampler channel on YouTube? Yeah, Alex is a younger guy, but he is traveling around the country camping out of his Mazda3! Hits up all kinds of places to ride with the locals.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfUGBBnxQYezwJM9wi3F-Lg

-Chad


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Got to Bentonville, Jack Pine, thanks for the recomondation on the camping, $15 for me with WiFi, table, showers, fire pit......easy camping! 9 hours on the road so I got out for a short easy one, some neat rocks. 

I think I’ll do a couple of days here, tons of stuff!!


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

tjchad said:


> Kabloonie and Jack Pine- have you guys seen the Singletrack Sampler channel on YouTube? Yeah, Alex is a younger guy, but he is traveling around the country camping out of his Mazda3! Hits up all kinds of places to ride with the locals.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfUGBBnxQYezwJM9wi3F-Lg
> 
> -Chad


Chad, no I didn't know about him. Thanks for the tip! Just checked out a couple of his vids, dude rides hard and is Lovin' Life! Gotta admire that. I liked it when he said he'd been waiting and saving up for a Sprinter, then finally said screw it I'm rollin' with what I got, my Mazda!

I also have picked up rides with the locals around the country like Alex does. It's fun and I've made some good friends that way. And when I'm in their area again, I hit them up. Might be a year or more has gone by though. But kaBLOOnie's and my concept here is to form more of a loose tribe who are traveling in the same general direction and way. Folks you get to see and camp and ride with for more than a single stopover. Fellow nomads so to speak.

Thanks again for the tip. They're some fun vids to watch!


----------



## Jack Pine (Sep 24, 2017)

Can2pir said:


> Got to Bentonville, Jack Pine, thanks for the recomondation on the camping, $15 for me with WiFi, table, showers, fire pit......easy camping! 9 hours on the road so I got out for a short easy one, some neat rocks.
> 
> I think I'll do a couple of days here, tons of stuff!!


Can2pir....Niiiiice!!


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

We've been trying real hard to beat the system, that is, to beat the crowds around the popular places we've been riding at. It has worked quite well, as this picture of our campsite shows:









After all, what is an old man good for? He isn't good looking anymore, with a full head of hair. He can't rub other riders into the dirt on the trails anymore. Women don't flirt with him anymore.

But he can be wise and shrewd.


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey guys, made it to Flagstaff, long couple of days driving. Not a lot of energy so I’m going to splurge on the KOA for tonight. I’m assuming you’re north of me?? Love to meet up maybe take Silentfoe up on his hospitipal offer in St George.


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

Can2pir, we thought you'd come in on I-40, and get off at Flagstaff. Kabloonie is at St. George/Hurricane/Gooseberry already. Jack Pine is free-lancing for a couple days, and then he will be here. 

Yes by all means give Silent Foe a message. Jack Pine and I will be dispersed camping on BLM lands. The weather is perfect here at this time of year. (But that almost goes without saying, because if it weren't perfect, we'd be somewhere else.)


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

Virgin, Utah. Guess who just showed up. Can2pir! We just walked around the area to find a place for him to pitch a tent. We found (free) places right on the Virgin River Gorge.

Across the gorge we saw mountain bike racers doing the Froggie Hollow Longest 24 Hour Race. He should have fun watching their headlights tonight.

Welcome Can2pir!


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

Can2pir, Coffee Girl, and I enjoyed watching the racers' headlights from his tent-camp across the Virgin River gorge from them. They were so bright. You could see them go downhill toward the gorge and make turns on the trail.









Equally entertaining, but in a different sense, was the rush hour traffic leaving Zion National Park.


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

Can2pir was up for a ride less than 24 hours after establishing base camp near Virgin, UT. When you are becoming acquainted with another rider, it is probably a prudent policy to avoid over-doing it, especially with technical trails. So I suggested a dirt road on the mezzanine of Gooseberry Mesa. Another advantage was that we avoided using the race course.

Here's can2pir looking happy, with Zion national park in the background.









From this mezzanine dirt road we could see "Froggie Town." The race was finishing up.









The first "half" of the ride was gradually uphill. That is the great thing about an out and back: the return trip is pure dessert! We must have done a lot of it at 20 mph, as if we were road cyclists.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Well it looks like I’m heading back out to Utah this Saturday for another week of riding. Going to try and ride the trails around the Mesa and be in the Mesa for turkey day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

gooseberry1 said:


> Well it looks like I'm heading back out to Utah this Saturday for another week of riding. Going to try and ride the trails around the Mesa and be in the Mesa for turkey day.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well we made it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvbiker (May 28, 2017)

Awesome thread guys! I am starting my adventure slowly and not 50 just yet but close. I am switching full time in my RV and starting in Florida(family) for January and then will make my way west. Luckily there are some flatfish but very fun trails in Ocala Fl, close by. Still working during the week from the RV for a year or so but it's getting me going. I'm in a bus, so not a lot of dispersed camping, but certainly some. Keep up the awesome pics and reports, it is very motivating.


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Just wondering how everyone’s summer has been. We’ve been goofing off in southern Colorado for the last month. Currently in Creede.


----------



## kaBLOOnie (Sep 22, 2017)

Sounds like you are at a good spot. I switched my campground hosting gig down to Penitente Canyon today. (Del Norte, CO)


----------



## Rt1149 (Oct 13, 2017)

I am a FT RVer/MTBer junkie that is currently staying in Mesa,Az for the winter months. Always up for meeting new riders everywhere we travel. Any 50 plus peeps that like to shred PM me.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Gooseberry and Wire Mesa turkey week

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

